#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά/Σχεδιαστικά >  > > >  >  > Nemetschek - Archicad: Προσφορά για το Archicad 14 μέχρι 31.10.2010

## Xάρης

Η TOP Software, αντιπρόσωπος του Archicad στην Ελλάδα, προσφέρει μέχρι 31.10.2010 το Archicad 14* μαζί με την ετήσια συνδρομή στις παρακάτω τιμές:

3.600¤+ΦΠΑ για πληρωμή με πιστωτική κάρτα σε 12 άτοκες δόσεις*3.300¤*+ΦΠΑ για πληρωμή *μετρητοίς*
Αρχική τιμή λογισμικού : 3.360¤ + 440¤ (ετήσια συνδρομή) = 3.800¤+ΦΠΑ

Η συνδρομή περιλαμβάνει:

ασφάλεια κλειδιού κατά κλοπής και πυρκαγιάςτηλεφωνική γραμμή υποστήριξης με αστική χρέωσηδωρεάν όλες οι αναβαθμίσεις που θα κυκλοφορήσουν κατά τη διάρκεια της συνδρομήςσημαντικές εκπτώσεις σε επιλεγμένα λογισμικά
* Η ελληνική έκδοση αναμένεται την πρώτη εβδομάδα του Οκτώβρη.

*Πληροφορίες :*
Αθήνα: τηλ. 210.65.41.505, 210.65.44.979
Θεσσαλονίκη: τηλ. 2310.429.855, 429.856

*Πηγή :* Ενημερωτικό email από TOP Software

----------

